# Marconi Manual request



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

ex Greek R/O and radio amateur owns an Atlanta and Salvor and is requesting if anyone has manuals for the same which he will kindly pay to be photocopied including postage to Greece.
I've put him on to a site for Atlanta manual download which may help. 
Roger Bentley/John Garner, anything in ROA archives?


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I've got information on the Atalanta. If you want me to scan some of the manual let me know.
As to the Salvor. Which one?
There's a section on Marconi's Salvor II transmitter in Danielson & Mayoh's "Marine Radio Manual". Includes circuit description and simplified circuit diagram. I can scan it if you like.

Cheers
Kris


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks Kris. Sent the guy an email and no response. Will get back to you.


----------



## Finbar O'Connor (Sep 26, 2008)

Greetings,
A fellow RO friend of mine is looking for the circuit diagram for a
Salvor 2 transmitter. You mentioned that you can get this
diagram. Can you help ?
Regards
Finbar O'Connor EJM


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome to the crew, Finbar.
The attached is from Danielson & Mayoh's Marine Radio Manual.
There's also a block diagram and some write up.
If you want a higher resolution send me a PM with an email address.
Enjoy the trip.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

R651400 said:


> ex Greek R/O and radio amateur owns an Atlanta and Salvor and is requesting if anyone has manuals for the same which he will kindly pay to be photocopied including postage to Greece.
> I've put him on to a site for Atlanta manual download which may help.
> Roger Bentley/John Garner, anything in ROA archives?


Have passed onto willie williamson. rgds jg


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Simplified Circuit Diagrams*

Oh My Lord. Seeing that diagram took me straight back to PMG2 days, when it was considered normal to learn by heart the simplified circuit diagrams of various pieces of equipment. In my day it was not the Salvor 2 but the Reliance and the Type M auto alarm receiver which were the favourites of the examiners. Even now I cannot see why we had to learn such information - they did provide ships with equipment handbooks. I would never have considered trying to repair a faulty transmitter by first sketching out, from memory, the simplified circuit diagram. No doubt there was a good reason for the examiners to concentrate on such things.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Never sailed with the Salvor but there are obvious circuit references to emergency and a direct connection with the ship's mains. 
In terms of Solas pre 1954, the entire HF/MF radio installation could be run for a very long period entirely on battery power, 
e.g. Mk1 Oceanspan, CR300 and Yeoman Auto Alarm.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Salvor II was designed as a ''Reserve'' marine transmitter, with provision for up to 7 MF telegraphy frequencies, not just the 500 kHz required for a Ships' ''Emergency'' transmitter. In order to provide a backup for the ''Main'' MF transmitter (remember that no ship was required to carry HF, which was a purely voluntary addition) the Reserve transmitter had to operate from both ship' mains source of electricity and the radio reserve source of energy (the so-called ''Emergency batteries''. 

An Emergency transmitter only needed to operated from the reserve source of energy and only had to be able to transmit on 500 kHz.


----------



## Finbar O'Connor (Sep 26, 2008)

*Salvor tx cct diagram*

Hello Kris,

Thanks very much for the cct diagram. I have mailed you direct
for a more enhanced copy and the notes.
If you can send direct to my own e-mail address this would be
great.
I note people quote the power of the Oceanspan II as being
100 watts.
According to the Oceanspan II manual I have here it is rated
at 65 watts.
I have quite a few recordings of traffic on 500 khz but am always
on the look out for more and can swap recordings if anybody
on the list has any. I did a lot of recordings in the 1990's,
plus many historic recordings of the final close down of 500 khz
in 1999.
Best regards
Finbar O'Connor Malin Head Radio / EJM


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I've sent the cct diagram, Finbar.
The notes will take a little longer but I'll email them later tonight.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## Finbar O'Connor (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello Kris,

Many thanks for this information.

Best regards
Finbar EJM


----------

